# Article by Me!



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I found this while doing a monthly name check on google

http://www.bodyfitness-uk.com/docs/uk%20talent/june_05.html

http://http://www.bodyfitness-uk.com/docs/uk%20talent/june_05.html]

It's an article that was run a few months ago 3 days prior to the South Coast Show.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

v nice


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

good article mate, just out of interest do you still do jui jitsu and if you do how does it tie in with your bb, reason a ask cos i used to train in mma for nearly 4 years but i packed it in due to a big falling out with my trainer and close friend at the time.

the thing is av been toying with the idea of going back to it, i was jus getting started on fighting when a had my fallout it happened just after my 1st fight(1 fight 1 win still undefeated ha  )and if you do do still roll competitevly cheers


----------



## Aruba (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice page! I'm knew on this site and in Cardiff. Moved from The Netherlands a few months ago. Trying to build up a gain a new network of friends.

Cheers,

Aruba


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

welcome mate to our wonderful country over her we like blowing up petrol depots,drinking lots of alcohol and watching the x factor ha :beer:  nah only joking mate cool place to live


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

nice read


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dynamatiz said:


> good article mate, just out of interest do you still do jui jitsu and if you do how does it tie in with your bb, reason a ask cos i used to train in mma for nearly 4 years but i packed it in due to a big falling out with my trainer and close friend at the time.
> 
> the thing is av been toying with the idea of going back to it, i was jus getting started on fighting when a had my fallout it happened just after my 1st fight(1 fight 1 win still undefeated ha  )and if you do do still roll competitevly cheers


I used to fight in the traditional Kumite organised by the BJJF but I got annoyed with it because I got disqualified at the nationals for breaking this muppet's nose. Although the ref chose to ignore his flagrant disregard for the contact points, and he was 7 inches taller than me at 6 foot.

When I moved to bristol I did some Goshin style with Kevin o Hagen who is a very good teacher but I had to make the decision to do cage fighting or bodybuilding so I chose bodybuilding as I like the big cartoony muscle look. The two really didn't go together as I want to be the best at what I do and that means one would have to be done at half effort inorder to satisfy the other which isn't my style.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

ha ha maybe you shoud have went straight to mma would have bein a win ha, you sounded like you were in the same boat as me now a love mma but the rewards jus dont pay offf plus injuries, so am kinda stuck.

thing is tho during my looong time off a pushed my self into weights hard to take my mind of things and now am gettin into the swing of things with bb, and a know its one or the other, shame like:boohoo:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice article bro!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice read mate


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

excellent Tom!

very well written!

(i bet you really pinched a smaller boys dinner money tho and got him to do it for you eh .?)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> (i bet you really pinched a smaller boys dinner money tho and got him to do it for you eh .?)


Who told you that?

I'll have you know that the rumours about me and small boys were totally unproven. :gossip:

I mean unfounded um... umm.... oh dear.:mmph:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nice one Tom. I like you, you have a great attitude and a great size and shape. You seem very focused on the things you do and have a great 'winning' mentallity, good luck with your comp's this year.

I have a problem with my chest, I have tried X Y and Z but still cant get it bigger, genetics are a bitch, I will try your tactics and see if it pays for me.

Great read


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

nice read tom. got good shape n size on ya. kinda imagined u bein taller than 5'4, ur only just bigger than my mrs....lol

good article though mate.......keep up the good work, look 4ward to readin more about you and your success.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

good read TT you've probably been asked this alot but how do you fit everthing in to your hectic day and still have time with your family my mrs is starting to moan and i only spend an hour on here.lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but are you sure your 25 mate, you look much older and thank god you grew some hair, that suede head was nuts . But a good read, you haf another good article in beef recently too.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The secret is......

I live on my own and Caroline lives in Bath (they got that wrong in the article) I only see her on the weekends so I train in the week mostly. However she's into her training as well and so we both go to the gym on saturday.

I have 2 nephews in Bristol but I don't see them very often as they are on the other side of town.

My week is very busy as I also have a supplement supply business that I run on the side and I'm in the process of getting my own website up and running. This will have information about bodybuilding as well as guides on how to train i.e. mpeg videos of exercises and also photos.

Also it will have a wealth of articles and monthly run downs of the latest nutrition ideas from journals etc.

But absolutely no forum will be on it, I've got enough working commitment to this site and my other site that I mod on and I like the people here and want to continue to contribute fully.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> The secret is......
> 
> I live on my own and Caroline lives in Bath (they got that wrong in the article) I only see her on the weekends so I train in the week mostly. However she's into her training as well and so we both go to the gym on saturday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it will be a cracking site TT. When you hoping to be up and running ??


----------

